# UFC Fight Night 85: Main Card Discussion



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Event*: UFC Fight Night 85: "Hunt vs. Mir"
*Date*: Sun., March 19, 2016 (March 19 in North America) on FOX Sports 1
*Location*: Brisbane Entertainment Centre in Brisbane, Australia

*FOX Sports 1 Main Event:*

265 lbs.: Mark Hunt vs. Frank Mir

*FOX Sports 1 Co-Main Event:*

170 lbs.: Hector Lombard vs. Neil Magny

* FOX Sports 1 Main Card (10 p.m. ET):*

155 lbs.: Johnny Case vs. Jake Matthews
185 lbs.: Antonio Carlos Junior vs. Daniel Kelly
185 lbs.: Steve Bosse vs. James Te Huna
115 lbs.: Seo Hee Ham vs. Bec Rawlings​


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I could see Magny winning this one. Other than his loss against Maia, he's looked decent. His rangy striking could be a head ache against the much shorter and rusty Lombard. Especially when we don't know what Hector will look like on fight night after his recent problems. Not an easy fight to call though. Lombard isn't easy to read. He could look like an absolute beast, or he could lose "Boetsch style". What are the odds on this one?

Not an easy pick for me, but I'll pick Magny by decision.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

I hope Magny wins by brutal k.o. I can't stand that roided ****, his up there in my dislike list with the likes of Palacunt.

Also really shitty card in general.
@LizaG: awesome avatar!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Magny by decision in a boring fight. Lombard can't deal with taller rangey fighters.

Mir is going to get retired.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Odds on Magny have gone from him being an 11/8 favorite to now both being 9/10, a lot of money going on Lombard... Magny might be a good bet by the time they step in the cage.


----------



## mikka23 (Feb 21, 2016)

Bit of a snooze fest of a card. Rooting for Kelly since he seems like a cool dude.

Also obviously looking for some of these"


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

30-27 Bec 30-27 Bec?


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

The judges are on crack again. At this rate Mark Hunt could probably get knocked out and still win an unanimous decision.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Guess Te Huna didn't see that quick right coming straight at his chin.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I had a blind fiver on Te Huna in the first. Guess the 50/50 worked out against me this time


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Lombard's going apeshit on Magny!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I almost feel like saying Neil Magny is a genius for nearly getting KOed. As a guy with money on Magny, I am DELIGHTED that first round happened. Obviously it wasnt intentional but still.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Magny is a tough MFer.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Lombard looks like he punched himself out...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yeah Lombard looks like he hasn't got much left.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Why wasn't the fight stopped in the 20 seconds of that round?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Magny is seriously high level, so good everywhere.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

TheAuger said:


> Why wasn't the fight stopped in the 20 seconds of that round?


Hometown ref to go with the hometown judges.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking like the FOTN to me.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Lombard's corner shouldn't have let him come back out. He was clearly done.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

What a fight by Magny.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

That's one of my favorite fights easily. Survives an insane storm then ends with a full mount triangle lock and gnp? That was ******* insane!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

What a comeback after a first round from hell!


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

Lombard is so full of juice its a joke. Well done Magny your a true fighter


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

That was a crazy good fight. Magny is a tough guy. very well rounded too.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

neo866 said:


> Lombard is so full of juice its a joke. Well done Magny your a true fighter


Not anymore he isn't. Hence the 3 minutes of cardio.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe Magny will get some respect from the UFC now. They just keep waiting for the guy to stop performing and go back to the prelims and he just refuses.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Mir with that belly. Must be suffering from USADA lol.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hunt is such a legend.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

You can't beat the Mark Hunt walkaway KO.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice back of the head KO.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Totally didn't see that coming at all.....

One of the weaker walk offs. Mir was out but still looked aware enough to defend himself if Hunt had jumped in. Looked like Marquardt v Maia where it got stopped because one guy walked away.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Mir 260 ish pounds and lots of bodyfat,slow,no cardio,no takedowns,no power
What a poor guy Mir has turned into. Just like Bob Sapp to take pay-check performance.
Mir please stop now.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Looked like Mir grabbed the refs leg as Hunt was walking away.

Mir didn't know where he was.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hunto is such a boss.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Mirs chin has never been his best asset. 



Ive never been a Lombard fan but I feel bad he was put on the shelf so long and the guy is almost 40 now.. 

I think fans could give him a break. He came about as close as you can get to winning and its not like he gassed because he's not in shape, he hit that dude with massive shots for an entire round at a blistering pace, its a calculated risk IMO he had to take.

In his prime IMO he takes that fight.

I think he should fight Conor McGregor and then retire.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

Rygu said:


> Not anymore he isn't. Hence the 3 minutes of cardio.


Don't think he's on the shit the armstrong was on lol he looks like a bodybuilder and fights like one, no cardio loads of power/strength


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

neo866 said:


> Don't think he's on the shit the armstrong was on lol he looks like a bodybuilder and fights like one, no cardio loads of power/strength


Ever punch someone in the face as hard as you possibly can for five minutes straight? It's just not really accurate to say he has horrible cardio when the man is 38 years old IMO.

Sheesh ppl can be so fickle.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Totally didn't see that coming at all.....
> 
> One of the weaker walk offs. Mir was out but still looked aware enough to defend himself if Hunt had jumped in. Looked like Marquardt v Maia where it got stopped because one guy walked away.


Well, when Mir got on the stool and the doctor was inspecting him his eyeballs literally rolled around in circles so I kinda disagree.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Mir was done. Hunt had enough time to walk all the way around the octagon and celebrate before Mir could even get up and sit on a stool, not to mention he had to be lifted onto the stool.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Ever punch someone in the face as hard as you possibly can for five minutes straight? It's just not really accurate to say he has horrible cardio when the man is 38 years old IMO.
> 
> Sheesh ppl can be so fickle.



Fickle definition - "likely to ​change ​your ​opinion or ​your ​feelings ​suddenly and without a good ​reason"

Where was i fickle? lol
The man's a cheat and he's clearly still using, if you disagree that's fine but like you said he's 38 and look at him? He could win a bodybuilding comp but can't beat Magny. 
It's people like him that bring the sport down and, i'm sorry to say this but people like you that seem ok with it that keep it down. If he had won in that first round Magny who trains clean and with honor and respect for the sport and himself would have been forgotten and the cheat would move on and maybe get a title shot, more money and leave an honest fighter like Magny in the shade. I have my reasons that i'll keep to myself but its a subject i feel very strongly about so hopefully you don't take offence to my reply, after all its only my opinion


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I almost feel like saying Neil Magny is a genius for nearly getting KOed. As a guy with money on Magny, I am DELIGHTED that first round happened. Obviously it wasnt intentional but still.


Yeah.... had the same feeling, felt like Rocky 4, he might be destroying you, but look how he is breathing. I have become quite the fan of Magny over the course of his last 3 fights. Showed the different between a fighter with heart and a fighter without... Magny was hurt, he keeps moving, keeps trying to survive... Lombard just waits for the ref to stop the fight (Steve Perceval having none of that shit)

Also cleared up with Hunt by KO in the first, good odds, easy money.



Life B Ez said:


> Totally didn't see that coming at all.....
> 
> One of the weaker walk offs. Mir was out but still looked aware enough to defend himself if Hunt had jumped in. Looked like Marquardt v Maia where it got stopped because one guy walked away.


I find those the best walkoffs, where the fighter outright cons the referee into stopping it through sheer badassery. Hunt-Struve was good for this.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Magny looked great. glad he didnt get the stoppage in rd 2 iver those piddy-paddy punches. Never pickin against him again, unless he faces Maia again. then I will definitely pick against him. 

Hunt was amazing.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> I find those the best walkoffs, where the fighter outright cons the referee into stopping it through sheer badassery. Hunt-Struve was good for this.


Hunt just knows when he connected clean and his opponent is done. I can't remember a case where he had to come back after walking off. Yes, Struve was basically lobotomised and completely done.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Man i know that black don't crack, but what the hell? How come Magny didn't have one scratch or bulge on his face after that vicious beating he took?

Amazing hart for him to get back in it, and finish..but i have to say the ref was kind of shit. I think both fighters took over 30 unanswered strikes each.

As for Hunt? Amazing!


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

The referee of the Lombard, Magny fight.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Intelligently defending yourself nowadays is putting your hands over your ears it seems. That was some of the worst referring I've ever seen in that second round if not the worst. Week by week the standard of refs gets worse....


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> ClydebankBlitz said:
> 
> 
> > I almost feel like saying Neil Magny is a genius for nearly getting KOed. As a guy with money on Magny, I am DELIGHTED that first round happened. Obviously it wasnt intentional but still.
> ...


Didnt that punch break Struves jaw?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Intelligently defending yourself nowadays is putting your hands over your ears it seems. That was some of the worst referring I've ever seen in that second round if not the worst. Week by week the standard of refs gets worse....




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

JWP said:


> Didnt that punch break Struves jaw?


Yes, Hunto broke Sutoruvu's jaw!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

JWP said:


> Didnt that punch break Struves jaw?


Sure, but he was aware... just looking up at Hunt, ref would not of stopped it without the walk off. I like it, so many fighter give there opponent a chance to grab them when they could have got a win just demonstrating to the ref how hurt the guy is.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hunt's a badass and although he is one of my favourite fighters, I was happier to see Lombard getting pounded on. He's a grade a cnt


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Sure, but he was aware... just looking up at Hunt, ref would not of stopped it without the walk off. I like it, so many fighter give there opponent a chance to grab them when they could have got a win just demonstrating to the ref how hurt the guy is.


Struve had his eyes open, but I think he wasn't really aware anymore. The ref (if I remember correctly it was Dean) shouted at Hunt that the fight wasn't over and he should fight on. When Hunt turned around and slowly walked towards Struve it was clear that Struve wouldn't get up anymore.






After Struve falls down like a sack of potatoes and Hunt walks away you can hear Dean shout "fight" to Hunt.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Struve had his eyes open, but I think he wasn't really aware anymore. The ref (if I remember correctly it was Dean) shouted at Hunt that the fight wasn't over and he should fight on. When Hunt turned around and slowly walked towards Struve it was clear that Struve wouldn't get up anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha.... Hunt nearly had an Anderson Silva moment, luckily he is unlikely to jump on the top of the cage. Sometimes i think a fighter who can't get up, can still grab hold of you if you follow them down, Hunt avoids that completely in a very savvy way.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Magny very impressive but he was smacked about like a child for the first 4 minutes and at one point on the ground stiffened out flat from a punch, I doubt anyone would have complained about a stoppage there.

Not sure many other refs would have let it carry on, especially when it's Lombard throwing the punches. Bad time for Lombard to lose, he's 38 and did seem to gas/adrenaline dump. We'll see if he requests a quick turnaround as he said he would before the fight.

As for the second round, I think it should have been stopped not from hard shots landing, but from Lombard making zero effort to escape, even though he wasn't/didn't seem hurt. Magny is knocking on the door for a title shot and deserves a top 5 opponent. Thompson is closer to a shot IMO but isn't fighting Rory until June...

Bosse killed Te Huna like a boss, not much to say on that one but it'll be interesting to see his progress at LHW, obviously can't be bothered to cut to 185lb now and looked sharp at 205lb.

Hunto just... brutal. Frank really wasn't sure how to approach him. Poor clinch efforts seemed panicky, so the KO was looking inevitable. Give him JDS/Rothwell winner?? Everyone else is booked.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Fun Fights but the judging was piss poor. Bec Rawlings lost that fight imo. She got picked apart in that last round but yet 2 judges still gave it to her?? Australia has some corrupt as judges.

Mark Hunt is a BOSS.

Neil Magny is a freaking GIANT at 170lbs so I'm not all that impressed. I think he has more of size advantage then Rockhold at 185. Oldfan always makes fun of guys for beating up Midgets, well this is the best example I can find.


----------



## Kickass32 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jumanji said:


> Mir with that belly. Must be suffering from USADA lol.


Yeah man, MIR looked FAT and way out of shape


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Fun Fights but the judging was piss poor. Bec Rawlings lost that fight imo. She got picked apart in that last round but yet 2 judges still gave it to her?? Australia has some corrupt as judges.


I had her winning the fight... 30-27 is just something else, like you said... its corrupt, or they just weren't watching. Both a good signs to not let them judge again. 

No 10-8's in the Magny-Lombard fight is weird too, people complain about the 10 must system, but i don't see a problem with it if the judges are competent and actually use the full system. Right now the judging system is 1 point must.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> I had her winning the fight... 30-27 is just something else, like you said... its corrupt, or they just weren't watching. Both a good signs to not let them judge again.
> 
> No 10-8's in the Magny-Lombard fight is weird too, people complain about the 10 must system, but i don't see a problem with it if the judges are competent and actually use the full system. Right now the judging system is 1 point must.


I would love to see more 10-8 rounds. In MMA they expect you to basically kill the guy to get a 10-8. I don't like this.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> I would love to see more 10-8 rounds. In MMA they expect you to basically kill the guy to get a 10-8. I don't like this.


Even if you do kill the guy :laugh: Lombard and Magny were about as close to being stopped as you can get, i don't see those judges ever scoring a round 10-8.


----------



## Kickass32 (Mar 10, 2016)

Joabbuac said:


> I had her winning the fight... 30-27 is just something else, like you said... its corrupt, or they just weren't watching. Both a good signs to not let them judge again.
> 
> No 10-8's in the Magny-Lombard fight is weird too, people complain about the 10 must system, but i don't see a problem with it if the judges are competent and actually use the full system. Right now the judging system is 1 point must.


Agreed, 10-8's are one of the most under utilized resource the judges have.
Round 1 was very close IMO, but I think with Magny getting back up in the last 30 seconds or so and landing a few decent shots MIGHT be enough to only have a 10-9 round, but there is no debating round 2 was most definitely a 10-8 round


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

neo866 said:


> Fickle definition - "likely to ​change ​your ​opinion or ​your ​feelings ​suddenly and without a good ​reason"
> 
> Where was i fickle? lol
> The man's a cheat and he's clearly still using, if you disagree that's fine but like you said he's 38 and look at him? He could win a bodybuilding comp but can't beat Magny.
> It's people like him that bring the sport down and, i'm sorry to say this but people like you that seem ok with it that keep it down. If he had won in that first round Magny who trains clean and with honor and respect for the sport and himself would have been forgotten and the cheat would move on and maybe get a title shot, more money and leave an honest fighter like Magny in the shade. I have my reasons that i'll keep to myself but its a subject i feel very strongly about so hopefully you don't take offence to my reply, after all its only my opinion


It sounded like I was pointing at you specifically, but in general people around here have gave him a pass forever and now he's garbage.. So maybe you've never liked him but MMA fans in general are fickle. 

Dont be so naive, 100% of fighters are on something and 80% are on something banned. If peds are important to you, I suggest you pick another entertainment source and save yourself some frustration. 

Nobody trains with "honor" in prize fighting, thats just some bullshit made up for suckers. MMA is not a sport its prize fighting.

I think Im one of the biggest anti doping pundit's on this website so IDK how you think Im not. Just because I feel hector got used like an ugly hooker at a fireman's convention, I can disagree with the way they are treating him, it doesn't mean Im soft on peds. 

If you cut every fighter fighting with a ped past we wouldn't have any fighters.. We would have like ten guys in each division.

You could do that but it would kill profits. 

There is no simple fix to peds in prize fighting but if you want to blame the fighters I think thats very short sighted.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

As far as judging goes people like to say its not about damage and thats crap. Effective striking is damage period. So a ten eight would have to be awarded for exceptional damage and nothing else. That first round was a 10-8 round. http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/1/1...o-few-people-understand-mmas-judging-criteria


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I actually agree about Lombard. His stupid choices made it worse for everyone. He should be at 155 or 145 with his weight. Giant shoulders and biceps don't help for fighting at all.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Spite said:


> DonRifle said:
> 
> 
> > Intelligently defending yourself nowadays is putting your hands over your ears it seems. That was some of the worst referring I've ever seen in that second round if not the worst. Week by week the standard of refs gets worse....


Easily the worst refing ever there, holy shit balls


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Am I right in saying Magny has been rocked a million times and hung on every time now?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

That was a great night of fights! Hunt is still a badass at 21. Kelly vs Carlos jr. was a Rocky-like comeback. So much fun to watch.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

After Daniel Kelly spent 5 minutes of the first round in a body triangle I thought he might come out gased in the 2nd. 

Did anyone laugh at how Carlos Jr. seemed to do more damage to his ankle with his body triangle than he did to Daniel Kelly?

:laugh:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Lombard's corner shouldn't have let him come back out. He was clearly done.


This for sure. I can understand why the ref let the 2nd round go on. He gave Magny a lot of leeway in the first so he's thinking "I can't do a quick stoppage on Lombard after letting Magny have so much time." 

Lombard's corner is supposed to look after their goddam fighter's safety and it was obvious he was done. FFS, throw in the towel in between rounds once you get a look at him. Makes me angry.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Drogo said:


> This for sure. I can understand why the ref let the 2nd round go on. He gave Magny a lot of leeway in the first so he's thinking "I can't do a quick stoppage on Lombard after letting Magny have so much time."
> 
> Lombard's corner is supposed to look after their goddam fighter's safety and it was obvious he was done. FFS, throw in the towel in between rounds once you get a look at him. Makes me angry.


Corners never stop the fight in MMA. It's so stigmatized it's absurd, it happens quite a bit in boxing, you protect your fighter, if he's done there is no shame in not letting him continue.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Corners never stop the fight in MMA. It's so stigmatized it's absurd, it happens quite a bit in boxing, you protect your fighter, if he's done there is no shame in not letting him continue.


I disagree. I'm from the school of thought in that if you're able to throw punches, and your opponent isn't about to murder you, the fight should continue.

How many corners in boxing would have stopped Danny Williams in that final round? Go ask Danny what he thinks.






This is that shit that you call a "hurt business". You're going to get rocked. You're going to get hurt. The referee and doctor's job in my opinion is to make sure the fighter doesn't get career threatening injuries in the fight and is intelligently defending themselves.

Like someone above just said Magny could have been stopped in the first and not many could complain, that would be awful. Magny is working, his life and career aren't in danger and he's easily capable of coming back and winning the fight. 

The corner for me shouldn't take it away from their fighter. He's out there leaving everything on the line. He's the one taking the risks, he's the one battling through this pain for one moment of glory. Junior dos Santos doesn't really look the same after getting battered so badly by Cain twice, but you can be sure he was happy to continue out for that one chance of landing a big punch.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I disagree. I'm from the school of thought in that if you're able to throw punches, and your opponent isn't about to murder you, the fight should continue.
> 
> How many corners in boxing would have stopped Danny Williams in that final round? Go ask Danny what he thinks.
> 
> ...


Magny was on the limit of letting it go, but Lombard was way way past that. He took what looked like around 30 punches to the head without defending himself at all. Flattened out with someone on your back just covering your ears, a fight should be stopped after a couple of strikes are thrown. There should be a worldwide referring commission setup to set standards and withdraw ref's who do things like that.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I side with call it, sure a fight might get stopped early. However, the opposite lets fighters get pummeled into serious brain injury. I say if you're crumpled on the mat taking shots covering your ears not moving you lose.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Drogo said:


> This for sure. I can understand why the ref let the 2nd round go on. He gave Magny a lot of leeway in the first so he's thinking "I can't do a quick stoppage on Lombard after letting Magny have so much time."
> 
> Lombard's corner is supposed to look after their goddam fighter's safety and it was obvious he was done. FFS, throw in the towel in between rounds once you get a look at him. Makes me angry.


The Ref did not give Magney a lot of leeway, and definitely should've stopped the fight in the second.

The rules are simple, they do not require a referee to try and guess how hurt a fighter is, nor guess whether or not he can come back in the next round. They require the referee to ask themselves one question: is the hurt fighter intelligently defending himself?

Neil Magney was constantly trying to tangle Lombard up, improve position, and get to a point where he could stand up (which he eventually did) Lombard gave up his back allowed himself to be flattened up, and buried his face between his forearms while being battered like a cod. Pretty much the textbook definitions of intelligent defense vs unintelligent defense.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Corners never stop the fight in MMA. It's so stigmatized it's absurd, it happens quite a bit in boxing, you protect your fighter, if he's done there is no shame in not letting him continue.


It weird that in the very early days of MMA, you had towels being thrown in. 2015... it never happens. I don't think the trainer would get a harsh response if he did it either, if it's justified i feel he would be applauded.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Magny was on the limit of letting it go, but Lombard was way way past that. He took what looked like around 30 punches to the head without defending himself at all. Flattened out with someone on your back just covering your ears, a fight should be stopped after a couple of strikes are thrown. There should be a worldwide referring commission setup to set standards and withdraw ref's who do things like that.


Magny was on the limit but never took the big punch to do it. That was more of a "he's in danger" than "he's taking too much damage" situation.

Completely agree about Lombard.


----------

